

Feature Request: Make HN login page have a proper html title. - joiguru

I can find few sites on Internet not having proper a title. I think this is major accessibility problem. Also it is a problem for users like me, who use password management programs (like KeePassX) which depend on the title of the page for auto entering password.
======
ColinWright
Have you seen the link at the bottom of the page labelled "Feature Requests"?

Feature Requests : <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

